

Why Some Startups Say the Cloud Is a Waste of Money - lynnatpeak
http://www.wired.com/2013/08/memsql-and-amazon/

======
softdev12
The cloud is almost always a good investment for early-early stage startups.
It's only when a company hits massive scale that it might be a good idea to
have built their own infrastructure.

Even the company in the profile admits that it still uses AWS for certain
tasks - so the headline is misleading.

